# monter de l'ext3 en lécture/écriture



## spirit18 (1 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Par défaut OS X

monte l'ext3 en lecture

mais je voudrais le monter en lecture

je sais qu'il faudra faire un script automator mais je ne connais pas très bien la manipulation des commandes darwin


----------



## tatouille (1 Août 2007)

?
le support en écriture dépend de la gestion du FS par le driver

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/


----------



## spirit18 (1 Août 2007)

ah bon jcroyais qu'OS X gérer l'ext3 (puisque faisant parti de la famille Unix)


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2007)

&#199;a, mon brave monsieur, c'est une fr&#233;quente confusion entre Syst&#232;me d'exploitation et Syst&#232;me de fichiers.
UFS (Unix File System) est sans doute compris par tous les UN*X mais la plupart de ces derniers ont un syst&#232;me de fichiers propri&#233;taire (exemples : XFS pour SGI, JFS pour IBM, ZFS pour Solaris, HFS+ pour Mac OS X).
Certes il existe des pilotes pour chacun de ces syst&#232;mes pour lire tel ou tel autre FS mais rien d'impos&#233;.

Par ailleurs, Linux n'est pas _r&#233;ellement_ un UN*X.


----------



## spirit18 (1 Août 2007)

merci pour ces indications.

PS : sans prendre un air hautain cela aurait été mieux


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2007)

Quel air hautain ?


----------



## FjRond (2 Août 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> ?
> le support en écriture dépend de la gestion du FS par le driver
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/


Ce module ne fonctionne plus chez moi depuis la màj 10.4.9.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2007)

Il n'y aurait pas un projet c&#244;t&#233; MacFuse ?


----------



## FjRond (2 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Il n'y aurait pas un projet côté MacFuse ?


Merci, je ne connaissais pas ce projet, qui m'a l'air intéressant.
Je n'ai toutefois rien trouvé pour l'ext3. Mais ça n'est pas grave.


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2007)

au lieu de monter ton volume local via son filesystem 
tu le montes via ssh


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2007)

FjRond a dit:


> Ce module ne fonctionne plus chez moi depuis la m&#224;j 10.4.9.



tiens interressant car j'ai vu un commentaire pass&#233; sur darwin-kernel list 
&#224; propos de la maj du kernel debug kit qui n'avait pas boug&#233; et un ing&#233; d'Apple
 a assur&#233; qu'il devait fonctionner car il n'y avait pas de difference en terme de sym et
que le iokit n'avait pas boug&#233; , la preuve que sa r&#233;ponse est tout a fait foireuse


----------



## FjRond (3 Août 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> au lieu de monter ton volume local via son filesystem
> tu le montes via ssh


Bonne idée. Comment n'y avoir pas pensé.


----------

